# Platinum interchange will not accept a Wyndham week exchange?



## AdrienneMarcy (Aug 14, 2016)

I am confused about whether PI will accept a week from a Wyndham resort. The problem seemed to be the 60 day window that PI needed, but then I read that they will not accept any Wyndham exchange.  What is the bottom line?


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 14, 2016)

AdrienneMarcy said:


> I am confused about whether PI will accept a week from a Wyndham resort. The problem seemed to be the 60 day window that PI needed, but then I read that they will not accept any Wyndham exchange.  What is the bottom line?



There are some Wyndhams in their resort list, from a brief run through their map.  Dolphin's Cove, Wyndham Flagstaff, Fairfield Glade.....But their list does show very few Wyndham resorts.


----------



## regatta333 (Aug 14, 2016)

AdrienneMarcy said:


> I am confused about whether PI will accept a week from a Wyndham resort. The problem seemed to be the 60 day window that PI needed, but then I read that they will not accept any Wyndham exchange.  What is the bottom line?



I think that is Wyndham will sign off on the deposit, they will accept it.


----------



## bizaro86 (Aug 14, 2016)

Is there any rhyme or reason to what Wyndham will confirm for an independent exchange company? I would think they shouldn't have the right to not confirm a reservation at your home resort for an exchange. ..


----------



## regatta333 (Aug 14, 2016)

bizaro86 said:


> Is there any rhyme or reason to what Wyndham will confirm for an independent exchange company? I would think they shouldn't have the right to not confirm a reservation at your home resort for an exchange. ..



If you own a fixed week, they should confirm it.  They should also confirm a floating week, as I have deposited one several times to SFX.  They will not confirm the deposit of any 7-day reservations booked with points.


----------



## bizaro86 (Aug 14, 2016)

regatta333 said:


> If you own a fixed week, they should confirm it.  They should also confirm a floating week, as I have deposited one several times to SFX.  They will not confirm the deposit of any 7-day reservations booked with points.



What about UDI owners booking their home resort?


----------



## bnoble (Aug 14, 2016)

Nope.  Home resort or not doesn't matter, because you are enrolled in the points program and have to play by that program's rules. Wyndham won't confirm it.

Once upon a time SFX was accepting them, but IIRC they weren't getting confirmation from Wyndham. Instead, they were just having the owner generate Guest Certs. Don't know if that's still happening or not.


----------



## regatta333 (Aug 14, 2016)

SFX and DAE will accept weeks reserved using UDI points, but you will be required to get a guest certificate once someone takes the week.  Platinum Interchange used to do this as well a number of years ago, but now they require confirmation from Wyndham, which Wyndham will not give.

Really, there is no reason that it would not work for a points reservation with the owner getting the guest certificate, but Platinum Interchange says they were burned on a number of occasions where the resort "found out" the guest was there on a PI exchange and denied the guest the ability to check-in.
I am not sure how this would happen unless they did not have a valid guest
confirmation, nor do I know how the resort could possibly know it was a PI
exchange unless this was somehow communicated by the guest.  

In any event, despite speaking to a manager at PI more than a year ago, they were adamant that they would no longer accept reservations make with points.
My last deposit to them was June, 2013.


----------



## ronandjoan (Aug 15, 2016)

Yes, this has made me very sad as we use PI for most of our exchanges!

Yes, it's on the Wyndham side. They will not accept a PI request for confirmation, absolutely wrong of them. I think.


----------



## regatta333 (Aug 15, 2016)

ronandjoan said:


> Yes, this has made me very sad as we use PI for most of our exchanges!
> 
> Yes, it's on the Wyndham side. They will not accept a PI request for confirmation, absolutely wrong of them. I think.



I'm not really sure you can blame Wyndham in this instance.  The points reservation remains in the owner's account, so they really have no control over what the owner does with that reservation.  What if the owner were to cancel the reservation after it had been claimed by the exchanger?  Wyndham would be on the hook for having "guaranteed" the deposit.

Both DAE and SFX continue to accept these reservations made with points and trust that the owner will handle the reservation appropriately and obtain a guest certificate (btw, if the exchanger cancels for any reason and the week gets rebooked by a different exchange, the owner is on the hook for a second guest certificate, which has happened to me on one occasion--best to wait until a few weeks before check-in to issue the guest certificate).  This also used to be the case with PI because, to my knowledge, Wyndham has never provided confirmation of point reservations to any of the independent exchange companies.  Then, for some reason, a couple of their exchangers ran afoul of Wyndham and it is not entirely clear to me why.  From my conversations with PI over a year ago, it sounded as though the owner may not have provided a guest certificate and the exchanger was trying to check in by explaining it was a PI exchange and were denied admittance.  If they had a valid guest certificate, I'm not sure why Wyndham would not have honored the reservation.


----------

